# Profile editing on here



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 9, 2014)

HI 

It says g16 under my name for some reason and dont know where to change it ?

thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2014)

More posts = better camera. 

Too many posts, you end up a GEEK.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2014)

You will also need to first post several posts in order to open up some of the profile options. spammers were signing up and putting spam in their profiles.


----------

